# Harris Reservoir video



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Has any one fished this lake, I think I know were it is and have driven by it, but it was years and years ago.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I promise you haven't driven by it. Driven to it and turned around, maybe, but not by it. It is a private reservoir maintained by Dow Chemical that supplies freshwater to the Freeport, TX site in times of water shortage, like right now. Only Dow employees, retirees and their guests can fish it, with an annual membership.

www.dehfc.com


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

I promise you haven't driven by it. Driven to it and turned around, maybe, but not by it. It is a private reservoir maintained by Dow Chemical that supplies freshwater to the Freeport, TX site in times of water shortage, like right now. Only Dow employees, retirees and their guests can fish it, with an annual membership.


X2


----------



## blackghost_98 (Jan 31, 2006)

When was the video taken? Have not caught crappie there since they repaired the dike wall several years ago. Have been killing the catfish for the past several months. Lots from 2 to 15 lbs. Oh yes, thanks for the video.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

fished it years ago when it was private lake before dow took it back. plenty bass on one side of lake catfish on other side. still miss it


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Leaving my house now to go pay my annual dues!


----------

